# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  What will my blood test show if I'm on tren.

## Jamfox

I just started tren . I have blood work in 30 days for my family doc. What will my testosterone level show. And will they know I'm on tren by looking at my hormones ?

----------


## krugerr

Are you running testosterone with the Tren ? What dosages are you running? Are you running any AI?

These things will surely have an effect on your hormone levels. I believe it depends what your doctor is checking for though. 

The experts will be able to provide better answers, when you answer those questions, and probably some more!

Krugerr

----------


## Jamfox

I just started tren acetate 100 mg eod. I started 5 days ago. That is the only thing I'm running. I am going back to my doc because my test level was low I just don't want him to see something fishy in my blood work.

----------


## venturac

Tren will shut u down quick. Run test ASAP

----------


## Jamfox

What do you mean by shut down. My last test number was 370. What do you think it will show after being on tren for 30 days

----------


## [email protected]

> What do you mean by shut down. My last test number was 370. What do you think it will show after being on tren for 30 days


It'll definitely be lower than 370.

----------


## lovbyts

Well what was it?

----------


## venturac

> Well what was it?


I know he used 3.5mL of my prop 2 days before blood test and his test level was 4482. Lol dr said be has never seen it that high in his 30 years of practice. He said, "what the hell are u taking" haha funny shit

----------


## lovbyts

Wow that was stupid for him to do. The tren was probably going to make him lower or shut him down but he should have waited until after see the doctor before running any test.

----------


## venturac

> Wow that was stupid for him to do. The tren was probably going to make him lower or shut him down but he should have waited until after see the doctor before running any test.


I know bro. Crazy.

----------


## beast-mode

My test levels were 9 when on superdrol and trenavar cycle, both are prohormones. No libido issues. A 2 month after cycle test levels were 600

----------


## lovbyts

looks like he has not posted since 10/27 so maybe he gave up due to the not so smart move of injecting test 2 days before the test. I really dont understand the logic behind that one???

Ill try to remember to update this post since I just got bloodwork done yesterday and am also running tren .

----------


## venturac

> looks like he has not posted since 10/27 so maybe he gave up due to the not so smart move of injecting test 2 days before the test. I really dont understand the logic behind that one???
> 
> Ill try to remember to update this post since I just got bloodwork done yesterday and am also running tren.


Awesome. Yea, keep me is informed. I just got off a test/tren cycle and am cruising on my TRT dose now and see my doctor in march. I'm anxious to see my bloodwork also.

----------


## lovbyts

> Awesome. Yea, keep me is informed. I just got off a test/tren cycle and am cruising on my TRT dose now and see my doctor in march. I'm anxious to see my bloodwork also.


Same same with me except my doc scheduled blood work for Feb 18 so I had to stop short after 7 weeks. Typical for me.  :Frown:  I will do a blast, cruise and blast though. Pick it back up after the test.
If my levels are good I may go in early to do my test so I dont have to wait as long.

----------


## lovbyts

OK as promised here is mine during week 6 or 7. It's not early as good as I was hoping. I usually suck at remembering to take my AI but I have been pretty good especially the last couple of weeks. Looks like not good enough though and may need to double up.

Total Testosterone was 1415, range 349 - 1197. 
Free Testosterone was 53, range 7.2 - 24 
Estradiol Sensitive 379 range 3-70

No mood swings (I always cry at sappy movies), no ED, no itchy nips, no lumps.
My tesosterone was only slightly more than my TRT dose of 150mg a week and I'm not sure if that's enough to get me up to 1415 but it may be. It may also be the cause of the elivated E2 but I'm thiking the tren had more to do with the E2. Either way I do think Tren will effect the levels at least the E2.

Cycle was 200mg test E
400mg Tren E
500mg Mast E

It will take a while but I plan on getting my test down to base line of around 400 and then will add tren again without adding any extra test and see what happens then.

----------


## venturac

> OK as promised here is mine during week 6 or 7. It's not early as good as I was hoping. I usually suck at remembering to take my AI but I have been pretty good especially the last couple of weeks. Looks like not good enough though and may need to double up.
> 
> Total Testosterone was 1415, range 349 - 1197.
> Free Testosterone was 53, range 7.2 - 24
> Estradiol Sensitive 379 range 3-70
> 
> No mood swings (I always cry at sappy movies), no ED, no itchy nips, no lumps.
> My tesosterone was only slightly more than my TRT dose of 150mg a week and I'm not sure if that's enough to get me up to 1415 but it may be. It may also be the cause of the elivated E2 but I'm thiking the tren had more to do with the E2. Either way I do think Tren will effect the levels at least the E2.
> 
> ...


Wow, so just 200mg of test put you at 1415? Damn. Before I go I'm gonna have to do like .5mL/week, which is 100mg of cypionate . 

What AI do you take and how often? I've never got any signs of gyno either. But I was taking aromasin 25mg every 2 or 3 days and .5mg - 1mg of caber. 
So I guess to get the e2 within range you'll have to take more AI. I wonder if tren will increase e2 like you mentioned??

----------


## lovbyts

Same for me, liquidstane and pramI same as you. Not sure why it was still so high. Gona try 12.5 daily instead

----------


## amorse67

sorry to just jump in,i have a question ,im on trt doc is prescribing me 200 mg test c a week,ive been blasting 600mg and 400 mg masteron for the last 8 weeks,i have to have a physical and blood work soon to keep my script,will masteron show up as anything and how long should i run trt dose say 100mg week before i will have accepable levels,i dont want to lose this doc n the test.
thanks for your help

----------


## Bonaparte

Start your own thread. This one is a year old.

----------

